# Suspicious ebay bid????



## Imogen (Jul 18, 2003)

Hi

Does this strike you as odd

Item on ebay on 7 day listing, no bids, only 8 views, start price £100.00

Last night, less than 12 hrs to go, I foolishly bid upto £168.68 as I really really want it, so bidding stood at £100.

Less than 5 mins later, someone bid £168.18, so pushed the price up to 50p short of my max.

I think this is too much of a co incidence to be a co incidence, ifyswim.

Can sellers see a max bid

It finishes in 2 hrs.  I still want it, and would pay up to £200, but I don't want to put a higher price in, in case the same thing happens?

I.x.


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

hI

Sellers cant see your max bid, it may just be that someone else really really wants it too and their bids were always outbid by yours and maybe their max, was the same area as yours, hence the big sudden jump....... Id just watch it till nearer the end time and then bid in the last few mins if you still want it.....

S
xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I agree, they definately can't see your maximum bid and it will be that someone else has seen your bid and then kept bidding against you. Just a tip but for the best price never bid on anything until the last 5-10 mins as it stops people putting lots of bids in against you!



Axxx


----------

